# Brother-Sergeant Chronus... hate?



## kurisutofuaa (Mar 23, 2009)

I have noted that from a lot of fourms that I have read give a lot of hate to Brother-Sergeant Chronus :hs:. Why do people hate him so much?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Because he's entirely too cheap for what he does, and it's a named character. The latter really means he ought to be relegated to Apocalypse games or special occasions, but the former is just a simple matter of GW not bothering to playtest things. 

Sure, on a Predator, Chronus isn't that exciting. He makes the tank BS5. Whoo-hoo. For the same price, he can ride shotgun in a Land Raider Crusader or, in Apocalypse, a Land Raider Terminus. Suddenly, he's a lot meaner-- there's a curve of how effective he is based on what he's in, and it doesn't cost any different to put him in a better vehicle. I suppose you could argue that you pay the difference in the vehicle's higher points for a better vehicle, but the returns you get and the utility of the upgrade in the army is worth much more in certain vehicles than not. A Razorback armed with a twin-linked lascannon is almost the same points cost as a Predator. Chronus is much more useful to an army in the Predator than in the Razorback, but he can ride in the Razorback if you really feel like it, with no difference in what it costs to put him in the Predator over the Razorback.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Because he's entirely too cheap for what he does, and it's a named character. The latter really means he ought to be relegated to Apocalypse games or special occasions, but the former is just a simple matter of GW not bothering to playtest things.
> 
> Sure, on a Predator, Chronus isn't that exciting. He makes the tank BS5. Whoo-hoo. For the same price, he can ride shotgun in a Land Raider Crusader or, in Apocalypse, a Land Raider Terminus. Suddenly, he's a lot meaner-- there's a curve of how effective he is based on what he's in, and it doesn't cost any different to put him in a better vehicle. I suppose you could argue that you pay the difference in the vehicle's higher points for a better vehicle, but the returns you get and the utility of the upgrade in the army is worth much more in certain vehicles than not. A Razorback armed with a twin-linked lascannon is almost the same points cost as a Predator. Chronus is much more useful to an army in the Predator than in the Razorback, but he can ride in the Razorback if you really feel like it, with no difference in what it costs to put him in the Predator over the Razorback.


In part I think that he signals the return of the 3E "Writer favoritism" that occurred in the 3E codices. As soh said, there is no difference for the space marine player based upon what he is added to. You could also add him to a baneblade, since space marines can also take that in apocalypse. You could also attach chronus to a vindy or whirlwind, cutting the scatter by nearly half. Since the ordinance template is 5in. diameter, that means that a maximum scatter would still hit all but the smallest squads....


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

i just dont think he's any good... sure in apoc he's great, but even on a predator i think its too much- all those pts for just over 2/6 extra lascannon hits a turn just aint worth it.
It doesnt make much more sence on a terminus since the difference it makes to twin-linked weapons is minimal 32/36 to 35/36.... thats a total of an extra 2/3 hits with a terminus, barely worth the extra offensive power, esp when 1 shot can still kill you (esp at apoc)
Escalating this does just get worse though, a titan with bs5 would start getting silly.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i just love him, at GW i saw the store stormlord with him hanging out the top
15 shots str 6 ap3 and hit on 2's 
pure unadulterated pwnedge


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*funny chronus*

I just had to put this together. It just needed to be done. If you want you can add it to your sig and stuff, i dont mind. lol










:laugh:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you really put him into a baneblade? His special rule seems to pretty clearly restrict him to SM Codex vehicles. 



> Chronus is always bought as an upgrade and starts the game as commander of a Space Marine tank (see army list). Use the tank commander model of Chronus to represent this.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

True but Marines can take Baneblades in Apoc games so I would argue its alright. Maybe there is a FAQ that clears it up?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm going to agree with Gul Torgo on this one. by the letter of it Chronos is only allowed in tanks taken from the Codex: Space Marines. and if i were adjudicating a themed Apoc game i wouldn't allow him in another type of vehicle.

that being said, i don't really have an issue with him appearing in another vehicle (we'll, another human vehicle at least), so wouldn't object in a friendly game. in fact, i personally think its a bit silly that he can't move from one vehicle to another after the first is destroyed, so i'd probably let people do that too. it could only add to the challenge of the game.


----------



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally I think he is great. I have him in a predator, the amount of dead vehicles he has accrued for me is well worth the effort. :victory:


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

The main benefit is that he igmores crew stunned and shaken. But I think he is a wee bit pricey.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

Lash Machine said:


> The main benefit is that he igmores crew stunned and shaken. But I think he is a wee bit pricey.



i was wondering why that hadn't been brought up yet; as i put him an a land raider. most of the weapons that get shot at a land raider have a higher chance of a glance than a pen. and that means anything on a roll of 4 or less is ignored unless its an Ap1.


----------



## mclovin95 (Dec 24, 2008)

I dislike chronus because even though hes not much of a threat, hes wiped out entire tactical squads of mine....and then hes able to survive a tank destruction and come out with a sevo arm....so if attached to an assault squad without jumpys or even a tactical squad, he can add some serious punch....but can be ousted quickly:laugh:


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

So, can you use Chronus in a Codex Chapter army? Like paint him in different colors. Been thinking about an Ultramarines Successor chapter for one of my armies. And give him a different name?


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

you can use him with any vanilla army. Salamanders, Raven gaurd, whatever.


----------

